# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Pava Pro pictures

## Cathy

We've had a few request for pictures of the Pava Pro model. We finally got one to pose for the camera before heading off to it's dealer destination, The Mandolin Store.

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

Canoedad, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Dan Margolis, 

doc holiday, 

dreadhead, 

Elliot Luber, 

Frank Farley, 

Jim Garber, 

Perry Babasin, 

Steve-o, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Mandobar

Love my Pava!

----------

BobMcC

----------


## brunello97

Very nice, Cathy, thanks. A Pava is high up on my wish list for an A5. 

Looks like Texas grass there....

Mick

----------


## yankees1

Cost of a Pava Pro ?

----------


## Danny Clark

$2999
Danny

----------


## yankees1

> $2999
> Danny


  I would say that this would be a bargain and probably will sound as good as an Ellis since Pava does most of the work on each Ellis anyway !

----------


## yankees1

I wonder if Pava will begin making F models ?

----------


## Mark Seale

What differentiates the Pro model?

----------


## MandolinFlyer

Double bound w/b ivoroid with a bound fingerboard and peghead. Also, has a really neat headstock inlay. Fancier woods are also included. Super cool mandolins, best out there for the price I say!

----------


## wandrewharper

Played a Pava a few weeks ago at Gruhn's shop in Nashville. It was hands down the best mandolin on the floor!

----------


## Brandon Sumner

> Very nice, Cathy, thanks. A Pava is high up on my wish list for an A5. 
> 
> Looks like Texas grass there....
> 
> Mick


 Same here!

----------


## ellisppi

heres one more pic

----------

Tobin

----------


## Ron McMillan

Lovely looking instrument. I adore a beautiful A5, and that is beautiful.

----------


## KirkDC

I bought an earlier one a couple months ago. I think it dates from before there was a "Pro", so it is sort of a hybrid. I loved it out of the box, but I appreciate it more every day. The look and sound are both absolutely exceptional. Thank you Pava!

----------


## Pete Jenner

Here is a Pava I saw and played in TAMCO a few weeks ago. Not sure if it's the pro but it's an incredible sounding mandolin.

----------


## trevor

Hi Pete,

That is a player, now sold, another due soon and a build thread for an Ellis F5 custom. I still have this beauty.





And a couple of shots of the player.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Very cool Trevor. Was it that fellow in the playing room who bought it? Can't remember his name but a very nice chap. I was playing some chop chords for him on that and another so he could hear the difference.

----------


## trevor

Hi Pete, no it was someone else, he bought an Ellis F5.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Nice. :-)
It must have been this one.

----------


## Minorkey

A mando with a truss rod-must be high end! Very nice!

----------


## Arejay

I was the lucky person to buy the amber Pava from TAMCO in January. This instrument stood out above all the others I tried around the price point. The tone and quality of construction are superb and, two months in, the tone is developing further and opening out. The consistency of tone across all strings and the positions really sold me on this particular mandolin and no regrets. I suspect that this instrument will always be one step ahead of my playing abilities. I also love the understated looks of the satin/amber finish. All in all a happy owner with sore fingers!   
all the best     Arejay

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I was the lucky person to buy the amber Pava from TAMCO in January... I also love the understated looks of the satin/amber finish.


I don't recall seeing any pictures of the satin amber. Feel free to post up a couple of pictures if you want

----------


## Arejay

The mando shown in Trevor's (TAMCO) post above is the self same instrument - for a full photo album better than I could ever do see them @ theacousticmusicco.co.uk

----------


## trevor

Or go directly to my Pava page here:

http://www.theacousticmusicco.co.uk/...mandolins.html

----------


## Mark Wilson

Thanks.  Nice! I _had_ seen that one.  Without reading  :Redface:  I saw the back binding and thought it was the gloss model.

----------


## Arejay

[QUOTE=Mark Wilson;1266362]Thanks.  Nice! I _had_ seen that one.  Without reading  :Redface:  I saw the back binding and thought it was the gloss model.[/QUOTE

Thanks for that - yes, it would appear that the descriptions in the Ellis/Pava website for "The Pava" give specifications which would imply that a player in satin is available with front binding only but presumably this has changed since it was set up. The back binding gives a cleaner overall look and I love it in the satin. The neck however is finished in gloss which I find a little sticky when position changing - however a small issue really. At the end of the day it is the sound that counts and this mando really delivers.
all the best  Arejay

----------


## trevor

The back binding was a free upgrade.

----------

